# A real men posting



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

Found this posted by an old friend:

* Here’s to all the real men out there…Boys play house, Men build homes, Boys shack up. Men get married. Boys make babies, Men raise children, A boy won’t raise his own children, A man will raise someone else’s, Boys invent excuses for failure, Men produce strategies for success, Boys look for somebody to take care of them, Men look for someone to take care of, Boys seek popularity, Men demand respect and know how to give it.[/FONT]*

Happy Veterans day to all those who have served as well!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you, DB-for the thread and the vets' shout out as well.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

What about priests, the good ones.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My dad's big sister was a Soviet Sniper in WW2. Because f^ck those guys.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

My mom invented Krav Maga.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Why should a man feel obligated, to raise children that aren't his own? 

Not everyone is cut out for stepparenting and to say that a "a man will raise someone else's children" doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Why should a man feel obligated, to raise children that aren't his own?
> 
> Not everyone is cut out for stepparenting and to say that a "a man will raise someone else's children" doesn't make much sense.


Excellent point.


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

Boys make their girl jealous of other woman....a MAN will make other women jealous of his girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Why should a man feel obligated, to raise children that aren't his own?
> 
> Not everyone is cut out for stepparenting and to say that a "a man will raise someone else's children" doesn't make much sense.


And I never played house, but I do build them now.

All in all a good post.

ps. my grandpa was a ww2 navy officer. Met my grandma overseas while fighting the war.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Arnold said:


> My mom invented Krav Maga.


:rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

disbelief said:


> * Here’s to all the real men out there…Boys play house, Men build homes, Boys shack up. Men get married. Boys make babies, Men raise children, A boy won’t raise his own children, A man will raise someone else’s, Boys invent excuses for failure, Men produce strategies for success, Boys look for somebody to take care of them, Men look for someone to take care of, Boys seek popularity, Men demand respect and know how to give it.[/FONT]*
> 
> Happy Veterans day to all those who have served as well!


I like this - very true !

My husband fits pretty near all the man parts... has helped build garages & constructed 2 playhouses but no houses.... he has enough of his own kids to raise but I know he would be the type to love another if they were in need.... As far as respect, not sure he would DEMAND it from anyone, instead he would just ignore an A-hole & walk away ...but he does give respect if such is worthy - always a respectable Guy.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

A boy makes promises, a man makes commitments.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

And, a manly man likes to do the manly things that men like to do.
Now, where is Miles?


----------

